# Snow Cover Map



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So far...I'm diggin' the snow line. Let's keep our fingers crossed it looks like this come spring... :wink:

http://www.weather.com/maps/activity/sk ... large.html


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hear ya Jones! It would be nice if the bulk would stay in ND for longer than a few days.

My map is pretty similar as well.

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/us_snow.gif


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Hopefully we will have a well defined Snow Line this year and also some sheet water. A snow line in the Northern 1/3 of ND or Southern 1/3 of Canada would be great this Spring!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't want the snow line here!!!Put it in Canada.We should have water here this spring if we get anymore snow.The sloughs with cattails around them are 3 feet deep in snow.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

SD has sno snow!!!!! This is going to be the big year I hope!!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

By the sounds of it you guys hunt spring 
Snow geese. I would love to catch a hunt with you guys!! I have never hunted snow geese and have always wanted to...The only ones I have shot are in with Canadian's...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spring snow goose hunting is turning into one of my favorite seasons...I hope it stays open for a few more years. If you time it right, you'll never see more waterfowl in one day like the spring. Shooting takes a back seat, it's just great to see birds decoy from from 500 yards up...and bring the whole flyway with them!

It's not for the timid though, it's by far the most work of any season. Thank god we have Doug's ATV this year. :wink:  (good buy doug!) :beer:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Gettin pumped! Hopefully the snow and ice line will work out. I will be hitting MO the hardest, and NoDak as well (Hustad :beer: )

I gotta get back at em....they worked me over this fall :sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I hope that this spring will be a good one. Last two years have kind of been a bust. This is the first year that I will have a spread that I feel really confident in. I am finishing painting on my last wind socks this week. I hope that 400 northwinds will get the job done :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GG, you got your decs done??? I'll have to buzz over and take a look.

I still have the ambition to get a few hundred made over the winter, so hopefully I'll get the time.

57 days until opener...


----------

